# Pushing DE Razors on TV



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 8, 2013)

I like some of the programs on the velocity channel.Saw an ad of Rick Harrison the Pawn shop guy pushing DE Razors.It is a cheap trap door style & comes with 24 blades,"A Years Supply".I deff. use more than 24 blades in a year(Feather Platinums).But they are cheap buying 50 at a time about a years supply for me.

In any case I luv the ad because much of what he says is right on.Gillette does not carry the 2 blade throwaways at Costco anymore,they have the 3 blade at around a buck a razor.More money to be made.Those refills multi blade can get real expensive.

They even show a Barber shaving a guy with a Straight Razor.I got into DE from this Forum & will never go back.I like shaving,cleaning my razor & blade,just a tiny bit of Dr. Harris after shave.:happymug:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 8, 2013)

You should try a straight. Never buy another blade. Of course, don't add up the hones, strops, and other "stuff" you'll acquire along the way.


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 8, 2013)

Just decided to get back into DE shaving. I am waiting on a Merkur Progress I ordered last week along with some odds and ends. Got a samplers pack of blades as I don't know which ones will work best for me right now. Thought about a straight razor, and may get one or two in the near future. With my sometimes hectic work schedules (sometimes 7 days a week 12 hours a day) disposable methods work best for me right now.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 8, 2013)

I started using DE about 8 months ago now. I am not religious about using it and it tends to be more of a luxury when I have time available because I tend to want to shave quickly in the morning to get to work quicker and thus end up using disposable in the shower then just touch up after. I really enjoy the process with lathering and it just feels better to use it. I especially like it when I haven't shaved in three to four days.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't believe people actually want to shave with a DE razor. I learned to shave with a DE because other than a straight, that was all there was. Shortly after I started shaving, the Schick Injector came on the market and I switched to it and never looked back.


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 8, 2013)

I've been using a DE for a couple of years now after switching from a Gilette Fusion, my brother bought me a DE for Christmas. It does a way way better job that the Gilette and the blades are much much cheaper so it's a no-brainer. Straights sound interesting but I don't have much free time


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 11, 2013)

Baby Huey said:


> Just decided to get back into DE shaving. I am waiting on a Merkur Progress I ordered last week along with some odds and ends. Got a samplers pack of blades as I don't know which ones will work best for me right now. Thought about a straight razor, and may get one or two in the near future. With my sometimes hectic work schedules (sometimes 7 days a week 12 hours a day) disposable methods work best for me right now.



I got the Merkur long handle chrome finish 3 pieces.As long as I keep it clean I think it will last for years.


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 11, 2013)

keithsaltydog said:


> I got the Merkur long handle chrome finish 3 pieces.As long as I keep it clean I think it will last for years.



Awesome hopefully mine will be in either today or tomorrow. I used to have an antique Fat Boy I used to shave with when I was into it before. One I had found at a garage sale. It worked like a champ and seems there is quite a market for the Fat Boys these days.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Oct 11, 2013)

straight razor for the win.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been looking to start shaving with a DE. I just picked up a tube of Proraso shaving cream and I'm surprised how much better of a shave I get with just using that and cartridges. I'm now intrigued by pre-shave oils, soaps, brushes, razors, etc.


----------



## fanglekai (Oct 11, 2013)

99Limited said:


> I can't believe people actually want to shave with a DE razor. I learned to shave with a DE because other than a straight, that was all there was. Shortly after I started shaving, the Schick Injector came on the market and I switched to it and never looked back.



I use Feather platinum DE blades because I get a closer, better shave than I do with cartridges and I don't get skin irritation either. Plus the DE blades are about $70 for a pack of 200. I use 1 blade every 1.5-2 weeks, so that's 300-400 weeks or roughly 5 and a half to 7 and a half years of razors for $70. Gillette Fusion cartridges were $2 each when I quit shaving with them and I went through one every two weeks or less, meaning I was spending at least $50 on those _per year_. The savings alone was reason enough to switch, but getting a superior shave and saving money means it's a no brainer. And who doesn't want to use a badger brush? I mean c'mon


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 11, 2013)

Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving Brush Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving Brush Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium
Sold by Amazon.com LLC
Merkur Progress Adjustable Double Edge Safety Razor with Pack of 10 Blades-#570- Made in Germany Merkur Progress Adjustable Double Edge Safety Razor with Pack of 10 Blades-#570- Made in Germany
Sold by SimplyBeautiful
Proraso Shaving Soap, Eucalyptus & Menthol, 5.2 oz (150 ml), New Formulation Proraso Shaving Soap, Eucalyptus & Menthol, 5.2 oz (150 ml), New Formulation
Sold by SimplyBeautiful
50 BEST Double Edge Blade Sampler FEATHER BLUEBIRD ASTRA NACET BIC SHARK 50 BEST Double Edge Blade Sampler FEATHER BLUEBIRD ASTRA NACET BIC SHARK
Sold by Wish4Star
Taylor of Old Bond Street Sandalwood Shaving Cream Bowl, 5.3-Ounce Taylor of Old Bond Street Sandalwood Shaving Cream Bowl, 5.3-Ounce
Sold by SimplyBeautiful



This is what I have coming in tomorrow to try to get back into it.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Oct 12, 2013)

Skin irritation was the reason I started looking for an alternative to the cartridges. I like straights best but also have a Vie Long I got from Lefty which is quite nice. Encouraged by my enthusiasm, my wife has started using a DE rather than cartridges as well. 

It's cool that this stuff is getting more mainstream attention these days, too.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 13, 2013)

Cool Baby Huey,you are going all out.

I was wondering how mainstream DE & Injector razors are.Not to mention the hardcore Strait Razor guys.I am sure the TV ad will get some converts.The multi blade cartridges IMO don't shave as well as a sharp single blade & they get clogged up which makes it worse & they are expensive to replace.

I know alot of countries are making DE blades so there must be a demand.Noticed Fatboy & Black Beauty Vintage DE razors in good shape get plenty bidder's on E-Bay.


----------



## JMJones (Oct 13, 2013)

I learned to shave with a straight a few years ago and still do on occasion but for the everyday, double edge it is. I have picked up a few razors at antique stores for 5 bucks each. Blades at walmart are 1.86 for ten and one lasts for a week or two. Also they don't get a clogged up like the disposables with a bunch of blades, guards, strips ect. I don't really have sensitive skin, so for me the double edge is the pinnacle of razor technology concerning ease of use, cost and cleanliness.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm still using the same DE razor that was issued to me in Viet Nam and that was a long, long time ago. And before anyone tries to say the Army doesn't issue razors, they did to people that were far enough out in the jungle they didn't have access to P.X's. Other than blades are hard to find these days, I'm still happy with it.


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 17, 2013)

Two thumbs up for the Merkur Progress. I am loving that little thing.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 18, 2013)

Baby Huey said:


> Two thumbs up for the Merkur Progress. I am loving that little thing.



You'll have to buy a bunch of sample packs to figure out which blades you like the best as they all seem to shave differently. I go between Personna (Medical prep) made here in the states and Derby's made in Turkey. Right now using the Personna's as my face is healing from my first few attempts at straight razor shaving. :sad0:


----------



## Kyle (Oct 18, 2013)

OK, so I'm ready to get a DE razor, can anyone recommend one for a beginner? I don't really want to pay more than $40 since I also need a brush, bowl, etc. Also what blades should I start with?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 18, 2013)

Kyle as said I got the merkur long handle chrome finish I have seen it as low as 34.00.Deff. order a sample pac. of blades to see what blade you like the best.It's cheap.


----------



## Baby Huey (Oct 18, 2013)

chinacats said:


> You'll have to buy a bunch of sample packs to figure out which blades you like the best as they all seem to shave differently. I go between Personna (Medical prep) made here in the states and Derby's made in Turkey. Right now using the Personna's as my face is healing from my first few attempts at straight razor shaving. :sad0:



I got a 50 pack sampler with 10 different brands, most of the top ones in reviews. I started with the Feather and absolutely love it. I will keep an open mind about the other brands as I test them though and decide based on the data I collect.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 20, 2013)

Just an update my Savile Row brush came in a few days ago.It works great feels good & has not shed a single hair.The cheap 18.00 Tweezerman brush I started with shed hair like crazy.

All I can say fr. my limited experience is do not try to save money buying a cheap brush:O


----------



## hutchla (Oct 21, 2013)

I recently switched to DE shaving and it's been so much better. Got a $10 Lord L6 (on Amazon) and a $10 Omega boar brush. Both are great. Can't see the need for a fancy badger brush as the Omega is soft and a joy to use. And after 6 months the Lord razor is still working great.


----------

